# How to Read the Batch Code on the Label of Your MAC Product



## euphrosyne_rose (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask about this. I saw on a YT video somewhere that someone mentioned that the letter/number combo stamped on the stickers of MAC products is an indication of when it was produced. For example, I have one that has an "A96" on the bottom (it's a lipglass) and from what I understand, the 6 means 2006. But, I also have a slimshine that has a 6 as the last number and I thought those were more recent than 2006.
Does anyone know anything about this or if this is correct? I've got quite a few lipglasses from the CCO nearby and a few of them have 6's and I think one even had a 5! I know there are guidelines for how long m/u stays "good" and how long you should keep things before you throw them away so if this is true, I need to check on the rest of my stuff!!


----------



## ticki (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Numbers on MAC labels*

First Character: The batch order. A is the first batch, B is the second batch, etc.



Second Character: The month of production.

1 = January 
2 = February 
3 = March 
4 = April 
5 = May 
6 = June 
7 = July 
8 = August 
9 = September 
A = October 
B = November 
C = December 
Third Character: The year of production


So a B78 would be the second batch in July of 2008.


Hope that helps!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Numbers on MAC labels*

^^^ what she said....My company hated the 3 digit lot/batch codes!


----------



## kokometro (May 3, 2009)

*Reading the numbers on Mac products*

Last week I purchased a lip gelee from my free standing store with the numbers

A55 stamped on the box.

I had read sometime ago that those numbers meant

A: First run
5: May
5:2005

The date the product was made.

I might be off on the A but in anycase.. It was my understanding that
the last two digits tell the month and year it was manufactured.

I returned it and the MUA said that those numbers have nothing to do with the date. She'd never heard of it. I attempted to explain but stopped thinking maybe I didn't have it right. She'd been with Mac for 2+ years.

Would someone please point me to the info on how those numbers are to be read. I googled and searched this forum but am probably putting in the wrong keywords.  

I felt so confident in my knowledge but now.. not so much. 

If the numbers are what I believe they are.. why wouldn't the people who are supposed to rotate stock know that?  Something that old should be long gone to the CCO.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Reading the numbers on Mac products*

*Batch Codes* 


*First*: Letter = Batch Run
*Middle*: First Digit/Letter = Month
*Last*: Second Digit = Year​ 
*Batch Runs*
A = First Run
B = Second Run
C = Third Run​ 
*Months
*1 = January
2 = February
3 = March
4 = April
5 = May
6 = June
7 = July
8 = August
9 = September
A = October
B = November
C = December​ 
(*PLEASE NOTE*: The month '0' does NOT exist!)​ 
*Year *
The last digit normally represents the year of production.​ 
(*PLEASE NOTE*: NEVER EVER purchase MAC products that are made ahead of the year you're in! For example, you're in 2007 but a 2009 batch of MAC product is already made.... )​ 
Examples of batch codes: ​· AC6 - First Run in December 2006 
· C96 - Third Run in September 2006 
· A44 - First Run in April 2004 ​


----------



## TISH1124 (May 3, 2009)

*Batch Codes* 


*First*: Letter = Batch Run
*Middle*: First Digit/Letter = Month
*Last*: Second Digit = Year​ 
*Batch Runs*
A = First Run
B = Second Run
C = Third Run​ 
*Months
*1 = January
2 = February
3 = March
4 = April
5 = May
6 = June
7 = July
8 = August
9 = September
A = October
B = November
C = December​ 
(*PLEASE NOTE*: The month '0' does NOT exist!)​ 
*Year *
The last digit normally represents the year of production.​ 
(*PLEASE NOTE*: NEVER EVER purchase MAC products that are made ahead of the year you're in! For example, you're in 2007 but a 2009 batch of MAC product is already made.... )​ 
Examples of batch codes: ​· AC6 - First Run in December 2006 
· C96 - Third Run in September 2006 
· A44 - First Run in April 2004 ​


----------



## kokometro (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Reading the numbers on Mac products*

Thank you!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 13, 2009)

thanks for the info!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Tish.
I have a dazzleglass and the Batch numer A78X. Whats the X stands for?


----------



## RLevine4 (May 28, 2009)

Thank you so much for this post, this was really helpful. My girlie eyeshadow has a code of "AA5". Any idea why the AA??


----------



## xjslx (Jun 7, 2009)

*How do u tell if a product is authentic based on the batch code?*

I only know how to read the batch codes, but that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.... please help, thx!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: How do u tell if a product is authentic based on the batch code?*

If the batch code on the product matches the code on the box, then it's authentic. If the batch code on the box and the product doesn't match, then it's fake. Also, I would take pics of the product and show everyone so that we all can identify if it's authentic or counterfit.


----------



## xjslx (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: How do u tell if a product is authentic based on the batch code?*

cool... thank u and definitely will do this!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember the search function.


----------



## EriksDarkAngel (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RLevine4* 

 
_Thank you so much for this post, this was really helpful. My girlie eyeshadow has a code of "AA5". Any idea why the AA??_

 
Check it out above. The first "A"  means it is the first run of the month. The second "A" signifies the month of October. Hope that helped!


----------



## EriksDarkAngel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Batch Code Numbers on MAC labels*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I've been meaning to ask about this. I saw on a YT video somewhere that someone mentioned that the letter/number combo stamped on the stickers of MAC products is an indication of when it was produced. For example, I have one that has an "A96" on the bottom (it's a lipglass) and from what I understand, the 6 means 2006. But, I also have a slimshine that has a 6 as the last number and I thought those were more recent than 2006.
Does anyone know anything about this or if this is correct? I've got quite a few lipglasses from the CCO nearby and a few of them have 6's and I think one even had a 5! I know there are guidelines for how long m/u stays "good" and how long you should keep things before you throw them away so if this is true, I need to check on the rest of my stuff!!_

 
When it comes to your stuff being good, a lot of products have the symbol of a jar with a number and and M in it. That stands for the number of months, starting with the day the product was opened, that the product is good for. For example, my Sharkskin Shadestick has 24 next to it. Since I opened it in June of 2009, it's good until June of 2010.

The Bobbi Brown website has a good guide to reading your cosmetic labels:
Bobbi Brown :: Understanding Your Cosmetic Label


----------



## celestia (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

  (*PLEASE NOTE*: NEVER EVER purchase MAC products that are made ahead of the year you're in! For example, you're in 2007 but a 2009 batch of MAC product is already made.... ) 
 
Is it okay if the second number (corresponding to the *month*) is 'made ahead' of the release of a particular collection?

Say, A27 for a first batch in the month of february 2007 (example off the top of my head) for a collection released in June? 

Given that something like this is normal, then would a collection in January 2007 be possibly made the year before, 4 or so months earlier? Or is this not considered 'ahead of the year you're in'? 

I hope this doesnt sound too confusing D:  I'm trying to understand it more thoroughly. I hope it doesnt come off as rude or anything, if so- apologies!


----------



## tarnii (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been wondering whether there was any formula to all these codes. It is good to know how long something has been sitting on the shelf. Thanks so much


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_Is it okay if the second number (corresponding to the *month*) is 'made ahead' of the release of a particular collection?

Say, A27 for a first batch in the month of february 2007 (example off the top of my head) for a collection released in June? 

Given that something like this is normal, then would a collection in January 2007 be possibly made the year before, 4 or so months earlier? Or is this not considered 'ahead of the year you're in'? 

I hope this doesnt sound too confusing D: I'm trying to understand it more thoroughly. I hope it doesnt come off as rude or anything, if so- apologies!_

 
If its made before the release date, that is perfectly normal. They usually do make the product about 6 months before the release date.

And just a small FYI they do not teach us how to read a batch code. So if you ask your MA she might not know what you are talking about. It doesn't mean she doesn't know how to do her job, or anything, they just don't teach us.

I actually learned it here! I was helping out in stock at my old store, and saw a product that said A19 but it was the OLD studio fix, so it was from '99! lol Its handy info. Just remember that usually expiration date starts as soon as your product is exposed to air.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 22, 2009)

Hm, I thought my F&B was a orange for what it should be. It says AB8, so I guess it was made last year? 
Rather annoyed because I brought it from the F&F sale and got it forwarded to Australia and it would cost me way too much for shipping to return for a refund. Grr!


----------



## Care (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_Hm, I thought my F&B was a orange for what it should be. It says AB8, so I guess it was made last year? 
Rather annoyed because I brought it from the F&F sale and got it forwarded to Australia and it would cost me way too much for shipping to return for a refund. Grr!_

 
It was made in November of 2008, i don't fully understand your post, but I'm assuming you think it may be bad?  If it was sealed until you opened it, it should be fine.


----------



## makababy (Jan 18, 2010)

This is very helpful!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks ladies!

But I only have 1 question..how come some of my labels have a C in the 2nd character?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 

 
_thanks ladies!

But I only have 1 question..how come some of my labels have a C in the 2nd character?_

 
Look at the 2nd post in this thread...C as the 2nd charcter means December.


----------



## SuzyLily (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh wow, I had no idea! This is so helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you so much


----------



## Billie28 (Feb 28, 2010)

Does a Batch Run "M" excist?
My Spring Forecast Palette has the Batch Code M10


----------



## cougargirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Where did you purchase yours?

I will take a look at mine when I get home and report back!


----------



## yessisbfc (Mar 31, 2010)

Guys... can someone please answer this... Is a pigment with the batch code F11 genuine? Can 'F' really occur? Thank you!!


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

This is great info....now you all have got me checking when my products were made!


----------



## liibyz (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks dolls! I just have a question, I recently had someone cp me a mac blush from macys & it says A48 (first batch, april 2008) isn't that alittle old for a cream blush?


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have two Llama eyeshadows, one has batch code AC6 (First Run, December 2006) but the other as batch code A33 (First Run, March 2003?)

Shouldn't the 2006 one be a 2nd or 3rd run?  The First Run wouldn't go from 2003 to 2006, would it?


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liibyz* 

 
_Thanks dolls! I just have a question, I recently had someone cp me a mac blush from macys & it says A48 (first batch, april 2008) isn't that alittle old for a cream blush?_

 
I think that would be just a matter of personal preference b/c to me, if it doesn't smell or look funky, I'd still use it. Chances are though that if it IS old, it'll start getting icky fast but you'll know for sure if it's bad when you open it. 2008 does sound a little old for a cream blush but there are all sorts of factors such as temperature and storage. I'd just go ahead and use it if it doesn't smell or look runny and go from there. HTH!!


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 8, 2010)

Does this apply to Bobbi Brown items?  I just got a Shimmerbrick in a swap, it's B83, and the label looks very different than my new shimmerbrick that I bought this past summer.  The swapper claims she bought it at Nordstroms last year.


----------



## adruci (Apr 3, 2011)

[quote name="StarrySim" url="/forum/thread/138319/how-to-read-the-batch-code-on-the-label-of-your-mac-product/30#post_2037612"]Does this apply to Bobbi Brown items?  I just got a Shimmerbrick in a swap, it's B83, and the label looks very different than my new shimmerbrick that I bought this past summer.  The swapper claims she bought it at Nordstroms last year.[/quote]   I think it would be very similar. I had the opportunity to visit the MAC plant in Melville a few years ago..... Well actually it was an Estee Lauder plant and they produced Bobby Brown, Clinique, MAC, basically anything under the Lauder umbrella. It would only make sence from a logistical perspective that it would be th same system for batch codes.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

i love this!  thank you.


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Good info Thanks!!


----------



## funnel1 (Feb 6, 2013)

The "O" does exist but it has to be on the last number meaning for example:  B50, the 0 on the end would represent 2010.  I just watched a you tube video where a lady told people the 0 didn't exist and if it had one it was a fake.  Not true!  

  	Just wanted to clarify for people because they seem to take everything they read on here so seriously these days and are even posting negative feedback and comments to people on ebay and amazon when the items are NOT fake.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Feb 7, 2013)

Very helpful


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

So awesome thanks!


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 7, 2014)

This is very helpful  thanks!


----------

